# Very Very Excited.



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

Back home now and recovered from our visit to JukeeDoodles. A 6 and a bit hour drive. As everyone had said, and I had not believed, the puppy chooses you as much as you choose the puppy. So we have a lovely boy who looks like growing up to be a star.
We now have two weekends to get through before we can go back to pick him up. Still not fixed on a name. We had thought Flynn but not 100%.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

He's very handsome, well worth the journey!


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh my, he's an absolute stunner - what a gorgeous boy 

It sounds like he is more than worth such a long journey to find your perfect dog, you've obviously fallen head over heels for him which is brilliant.

Look forward to hearing all about him settling into your home in just two weeks time :whoo: Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

*Huggs*

My daughter Rachel loves the wee one and couldn't get enough cuddles. Even Mr Grumpy my eldest was bonding


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh what a beautiful boy, so sweet. Is he one of Lilly's?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Rocky, I have a slightly shorter journey down on Saturday to choose our pup. We'll have to meet up when the pups are a bit older 
Your pup is gorgeous, look forward to meeting him (and you!) with our Lottie


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh he's lovely, great choice! x


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

Flynn is one of Lilly's puppies. She looks such a good Mum.


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

Choosing was so difficult so we went with the colour we liked and that brought the choice down to two and then it was personality.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh my he looks just like the one in my photo that I fell in love with. You just HAVE to post regular photos of him on this forum, just for me!!!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi, Glad I found this thread as was just going to ask how the first for JD's selections went. I have been a bit worried how it works, how many people are there vs. how many puppies etc. We are coming from southampton so will be a good 3 1/2 hour drive each way. We are going up for selection on Saturday 16th and there are 3 litters that day. How did it work with time slots, any info or advice based on experience would be appreciated


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Teresa said:


> Hi, Glad I found this thread as was just going to ask how the first for JD's selections went. I have been a bit worried how it works, how many people are there vs. how many puppies etc. We are coming from southampton so will be a good 3 1/2 hour drive each way. We are going up for selection on Saturday 16th and there are 3 litters that day. How did it work with time slots, any info or advice based on experience would be appreciated


Hi Teresa, we're going on the 16th too, might see you there! xx


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Rocky, I know just how you are feeling. We had our puppy (Roscoe) from JD's in feb. That 2 week wait will soon go but you are so exited the collection date can't come quick enough. He looks a lovely pup you will have so much pleasure from him it will be well worth the wait. Deb.


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Teresa said:


> Hi, Glad I found this thread as was just going to ask how the first for JD's selections went. I have been a bit worried how it works, how many people are there vs. how many puppies etc. We are coming from southampton so will be a good 3 1/2 hour drive each way. We are going up for selection on Saturday 16th and there are 3 litters that day. How did it work with time slots, any info or advice based on experience would be appreciated


Teresa

Hi. We are also in Southampton and getting a JD pup. Have you been to Julia and Stephen's yet? We have been up twice so far and it has taken us over four hours each way each time. 

Gemma


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Gemma,
No not been up yet, Stephen did mention there was someone else from Southampton  we are going up next weekend but going to go on partners motorbike for a day out weather permitting, he reckons 3ish hours on the bike.....knim a lot of me jabbing him in the ribs to slow down me thinks


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Teresa

We may see you there as we might be also going on 16th but not sure as yet.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

Keep us informed, are you still deciding on litters?


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

It took us 2.5 hours from Suffolk, longer on the way home as we stopped for dinner and then the baby got cross about an hour from home.. so it was a long day for us, doing it all again on the 16th, eek! Can't wait though! We've decided on Molly's litter, only played with and cuddled the black boy so far who is our favourite, so it will be nice to meet the other pups too  xx


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

We got caught in some Airshow traffic and were late. Everybody had arrived and some had already chosen. One lady had her choice in a very possessive cuddle and wouldn't let go. We teamed up with some of the more sensible families and had a fantastic time having a cuddle from lots of puppies who all seemed very friendly. We had gone with a view to having one of the blond boys. But.. I saw an apricot colored puppy and the colour was so striking, and he had a real personality...well...smitten. We had a chat with the other families and it became clear we had all chosen different puppies and so there was no difficult moments.
My suggestion is to have an idea what you would like but go with the flow. The lady who had made her choice got the puppy she wanted but she missed out on a fantastic experience and didn't get to meet some really nice people. And who's to know if she had given it more time she may have made a different choice.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

We have decided on our first choice name which is Flynn. We were going round in circles and thinking up lots of names, taking a vote and still not deciding. So Angus, Colin, Jazza will all have to wait for our next puppy.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

LOVE the name Flynn, he looks gorgeous!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

rockyrutherford said:


> We got caught in some Airshow traffic and were late. Everybody had arrived and some had already chosen. One lady had her choice in a very possessive cuddle and wouldn't let go. We teamed up with some of the more sensible families and had a fantastic time having a cuddle from lots of puppies who all seemed very friendly. We had gone with a view to having one of the blond boys. But.. I saw an apricot colored puppy and the colour was so striking, and he had a real personality...well...smitten. We had a chat with the other families and it became clear we had all chosen different puppies and so there was no difficult moments.
> My suggestion is to have an idea what you would like but go with the flow. The lady who had made her choice got the puppy she wanted but she missed out on a fantastic experience and didn't get to meet some really nice people. And who's to know if she had given it more time she may have made a different choice.
> Good luck everyone.


Thanks for being so honest,and i love the name Flynn congrats!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for that advice Rocky, it echoes what JD have been saying and it's really helpful to hear about other "parents" experience. Oh my goodness only 2 sleepless nights to go :jumping:  :love-eyes:


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for letting us have your experience Rockyrutherford, Im soo excited now about our visit next saturday. Hopefully we may see you there Sarah.
Possibly Gemma too, we will have to meet up in southampton with the dogs for a walk sometime


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Teresa said:


> Keep us informed, are you still deciding on litters?


No it's just work commitments so hopefully we will be there on the 16th.


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Teresa said:


> Thanks for letting us have your experience Rockyrutherford, Im soo excited now about our visit next saturday. Hopefully we may see you there Sarah.
> Possibly Gemma too, we will have to meet up in southampton with the dogs for a walk sometime


Definitely!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

rockyrutherford said:


> We got caught in some Airshow traffic and were late. Everybody had arrived and some had already chosen. One lady had her choice in a very possessive cuddle and wouldn't let go. We teamed up with some of the more sensible families and had a fantastic time having a cuddle from lots of puppies who all seemed very friendly. We had gone with a view to having one of the blond boys. But.. I saw an apricot colored puppy and the colour was so striking, and he had a real personality...well...smitten. We had a chat with the other families and it became clear we had all chosen different puppies and so there was no difficult moments.
> My suggestion is to have an idea what you would like but go with the flow. The lady who had made her choice got the puppy she wanted but she missed out on a fantastic experience and didn't get to meet some really nice people. And who's to know if she had given it more time she may have made a different choice.
> Good luck everyone.


Hi Rocky
We totally agree....we watched yesterday as everybody took their time, talked to each other and remained mindful that this was a very special day for everyone and slowly but surely with a little help from Julia & Stephen puppies were selected and 'nail polished' job done everyone happy. We also saw Flynn yesterday when we visited our Cream puppy (still no name) and he's looking great.....Mick & Jeannette


----------



## Dolly Parton (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, he is super cute. Well worth the journey. I managed eventually to pick a puppy too. Was there for 4 hours. They practically had to kick me out!!! Am so indecisive, but managed to choose a beauty too. Good luck with your new puppy when you get him.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Flynn is lovely and what a super name...are Flynn and cream yet to be named brothers ? x


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

*Name crisis.*



wilfiboy said:


> Flynn is lovely and what a super name...are Flynn and cream yet to be named brothers ? x


Oh! it was bound to happen. We are having a name crisis. (A family of five).
I thought we had decided on the name Flynn. But a couple of drinks round a bar-b q and all bets are off. The latest front runner is Bracken.
I hope his brothers and sisters have more decisive parents. Sigh.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

sorry but only brackens I know are girls (both dogs and horses)


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> sorry but only brackens I know are girls (both dogs and horses)


Well there you are then. I am right. Flynn is a better name for a boy.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Flynn is a lovely name


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

It made me think of Kyran Bracken (rugby), so I think it could be for both if you really want it. Flynn is cool though!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I love Flynn, but it is difficult ... I posted on here that after much deliberation that our pup was Pearl..... but thta did nt stick and she became a Mable (infact in my earlier posts she was Mabel ... not sure what happened there lol ) x


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I love Flynn, but it is difficult ... I posted on here that after much deliberation that our pup was Pearl..... but thta did nt stick and she became a Mable (infact in my earlier posts she was Mabel ... not sure what happened there lol ) x


My son Alan suggested Skippy but only so we could hear the dog barking and say " What's that Skip? Someone trapped down a mine!!"


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

rockyrutherford said:


> My son Alan suggested Skippy but only so we could hear the dog barking and say " What's that Skip? Someone trapped down a mine!!"


Ha ha ha very funny
Ive got one what about Rusty??
Or i love ozzy


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Ha ha ha very funny
> Ive got one what about Rusty??
> Or i love ozzy


Ossy's cool

Julia x


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

Love Ossy too, our little boy we get to choose Saturday got the unanimous vote by our 3 kids of Buzz ( yep Buzz II, Julia ) Thanks Toy Story  
Can't wait to meet him now, hope this week goes quick....


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

*Names*



Jukee Doodles said:


> Ossy's cool
> 
> Julia x


Yes.. Ozzy rocks.


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

rockyrutherford said:


> Yes.. Ozzy rocks.


But Skip is suddenly growing on me. Still I have a week to decide.


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

*Flynn*

I have finally convinced everyone that the puppy will be Flynn. 
All other bets are off.
We did go through some good names. Which you are welcome to consider.
Porrage
Angus
Zig Zag (Son of Ziggy)
Skip
Ronan
Colin (Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy)
Max
Bob/Rob
Caraid (Friend in Scottish Gaelic)

We can all now focus on the big day.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Good - I like Flynn, I've got a bit muddled, met someone with another of Lilly's boys on saturday, JD posted pics on another thread, thought it was Flynn, anyway, we'll have to have a Scotland meet when these pups are old enough to go out


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Good - I like Flynn, I've got a bit muddled, met someone with another of Lilly's boys on saturday, JD posted pics on another thread, thought it was Flynn, anyway, we'll have to have a Scotland meet when these pups are old enough to go out


Love the name flynn too and definately up for a scottish meet xxx


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

Ali,
When do you pick up your puppy ?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Probably monday 25th


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

*Puppy Pick Up*



ali-s.j. said:


> Probably monday 25th


Good luck with that. We are picking Flynn up on Tuesday morning. We are going to make a weekend of it and visit a few sights on Sunday and Monday.


----------

